# Some statistics for you guys....



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Some of you have asked me about how many visitors we have on the site, how many page views we have, and what countries people visit from. So, I thought I would throw some numbers out there to show how much the slingshot community (or at least this site) is growing. These numbers are a Monthly Average of the last 3 months:

Site Visits: 45,000
Pageviews: 600,000
New visitors per month: 25%
Average Time on Site: 13 minutes

Traffic (Top 5 countries, out of 144):
-44% USA
-20 UK
-7% Germany
-4% Australia
-4% Canada

Top Cities (Top 5, out of 7,357):
-2.65% London
-1.69% Glasgow
-1.43% New York
-1.20% Sydney
-1.06% Los Angeles

Traffic Sources:
-55% Search
-28% Direct
-17% Referral

Guest vs Member:
-52% Guests
-48% Members


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

wow, thats a lot







thanks for posting


----------



## AJW (Apr 24, 2011)

* NightKnight*

Hurray for us. Great work guys.

Al


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

What a wonderfully eclectic bunch! It is a delight to be involved with such an international collection of oddballs!









Cheers ........ Charles


----------



## Papa G (Aug 19, 2011)

Love that we have pepole from all over the world. buy realy love that Glasgow is 2nd as I onlyknow that I and tubeman are from glasgow up the scots


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

We have had visitors from 40+ different towns in Scotland.


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

You run the site seriously and in a professional way. I like to be in an international group of members like that. Thanks a lot.


----------



## -SRS-45- (Jul 7, 2011)

Its a great site and well maintained we owe you much thanks for creating this great community. I owe you a pint or two


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

Papa G said:


> Love that we have pepole from all over the world. buy realy love that Glasgow is 2nd as I onlyknow that I and tubeman are from glasgow up the scots


We must be pulling above our weight Papa G


----------



## wombat (Jun 10, 2011)

haha interesting that Sydney is number four, especially when you consider they're illegal here!!


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

That's impressive.

Thanks for the compilation!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Interesting statistics thanks for posting.


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

NightKnight said:


> We have had visitors from 40+ different towns in Scotland.


I thought Scotland was a town









[edit] Best not let my wife see this shes a Scot lol


----------



## Papa G (Aug 19, 2011)

It si sniper we all know each other up here. lol


----------



## Papa G (Aug 19, 2011)

Also would like to thank Knight for the stats and all the work he does in runing the forum


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Papa G said:


> It si sniper we all know each other up here. lol


I know and I've climbed that little hill in town you call Ben Nevis too


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Hmm, London top city, USA top country; weird!

That's Aaron.


----------



## Papa G (Aug 19, 2011)

sniper Ben nevis a hill, thats just a wee stroll before breakfast. LOL


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Papa G said:


> sniper Ben nevis a hill, thats just a wee stroll before breakfast. LOL


Eye it is that,mind you following you guys up the hill in kilts can be a sight









[edit] BTW I have worn a kilt it was all going well until my wife said I ought to ditch the fishnets LMAO


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

slingshot_sniper said:


> sniper Ben nevis a hill, thats just a wee stroll before breakfast. LOL


Eye it is that,mind you following you guys up the hill in kilts can be a sight







[/quote]

OMG!


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

THWACK! said:


> sniper Ben nevis a hill, thats just a wee stroll before breakfast. LOL


Eye it is that,mind you following you guys up the hill in kilts can be a sight







[/quote]

OMG!
[/quote]
OMG! then see edited post


----------



## Papa G (Aug 19, 2011)

Yes it's best not to look up


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Better to look for snakes as one rambles uphill.

Advice freely given from the Ross clan.


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

THWACK! said:


> Better to look for snakes as one rambles uphill.
> 
> Advice freely given from the Ross clan.


Yes and don't climb faster than one in front or you may get a wee snake in the face


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

slingshot_sniper said:


> Better to look for snakes as one rambles uphill.
> 
> Advice freely given from the Ross clan.


Yes and don't climb faster than one in front or you may get a wee snake in the face







[/quote]

Ah yes, the ol' one-eyed snake in the face would be a disgrace!


----------



## Papa G (Aug 19, 2011)

this is getting as bad as the man bag thread. lol


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

LMSO

laugh my snake off


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

@papa G Wait til nightknight reads it Thwhak will be in so much trouble lol


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

slingshot_sniper said:


> @papa G Wait til nightknight reads it Thwhak will be in so much trouble lol


Li'l ol' me?

Well, at least it rhymed. ...and you guys set me up for the kill, knowing that I couldn't resist feeding on the fodder you provided. So I'm just an innocent victim, a victim of circumstances. I stand tall before the judge and jury, while the snake creeps up my pantsleg.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

meh


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

NightKnight said:


> meh


Steps up to a corner of the room and faces the corner. Puts on expression of overwhelming shame and remorse.
Turns around, kneels and pleads for forgiveness, for he has sinned while forumating.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

THWACK! said:


> meh


Steps up to a corner of the room and faces the corner. Puts on expression of overwhelming shame and remorse.
Turns around, kneels and pleads for forgiveness, for he has sinned while forumating.
[/quote]

I just hope you arent kneeling while wearing that kilt.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

NightKnight said:


> meh


Steps up to a corner of the room and faces the corner. Puts on expression of overwhelming shame and remorse.
Turns around, kneels and pleads for forgiveness, for he has sinned while forumating.
[/quote]

I just hope you arent kneeling while wearing that kilt.[/quote]

You mean that those aren't YOUR eyes checking me out?? I dunno, maybe I'm wrong Captain, but I seemed to sense a cranial reflection in the room...

BTW, regards from Uncle Scrooge McDuck. : ) : )


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

They do call me Mr Clean for a reason!

(you are going to have to PM me the McDuck reference. Not getting it. LOL)


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

You didn't miss anything, no need to PM:

I got involved with wordplay with my Celtic friends, and while doing so offered "free advice from the Ross clan". Well there actually is a Ross clan, but my last name was anglecized from another name, so I'm not really a part of the kilt-wearers society. I just alluded to Uncle Scrooge as if he were an uncle of mine, from whom I was sending regards.

So it wasn't a kilt you were eyeing, but now it's up to you to explain what you were up to, having admitting your presence. Mr. Clean indeed.

: ) : ) : ) : )


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

I was ensuring that the floors were **** and Span!


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

NightKnight said:


> I was ensuring that the floors were ******** and Span!


Uh-huh - and reflective too! : ) : ) : )


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Aaron, could you please publish traffic by country for as many countries as possible? I think that would be useful information for marketers.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Aaron, like to see updated statistics


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

e~shot said:


> Aaron, like to see updated statistics


----------



## Rockape66 (Dec 18, 2011)

Scotia go Bragh!! The pipes are callin'.


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

Great post thanks for sharing NightKnight


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

e~shot said:


> Aaron, like to see updated statistics


The stats are roughly 10% up across the board. Not as much of a change as I expected really. I server is getting a lot more traffic though, which means that we must be getting a lot of Bot traffic now. Not sure if that is a good thing or not...


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

NightKnight said:


> The stats are roughly 10% up across the board. Not as much of a change as I expected really. I server is getting a lot more traffic though, which means that we must be getting a lot of Bot traffic now. Not sure if that is a good thing or not...


Thanks for the update!


----------



## Ethan (Oct 6, 2011)

I would love to know how many from the isle of man as I know there's Atleast one other person out here who shoots but I just don't know who haha.


----------

